
Lens – open-source IDE to control your Kubernetes clusters - guessmyname
https://k8slens.dev/
======
moooo99
Previous discussion 17 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584947)

------
dbattaglia
Glad to see this here. I used to work at Kontena, the original creators of
Lens, and it’s nice to see some of their products live on. The quality of code
and UX was top notch, the container orchestration / k8s space is just rough to
compete in commercially.

~~~
ilogik
I just started using lens a couple of weeks before the kontena announcement.
I'm glad the project lives on

------
Richicoder
Pretty similar except for multi-cluster support, but I'd also call out
[https://octant.dev](https://octant.dev) as a pretty great cluster GUI.

------
dewey
Also found this recently, seems to be in the same space but looks a bit less
powerful (but it also seems very new):

[https://infra.app/](https://infra.app/)

~~~
Richicoder
Also closed source and appears to plan on having a pricing model later on.

------
bogomipz
From the about section I see:

>"Lens was originally developed by Kontena, Inc. Today, all IPR is owned by
Lakend Labs - a collective of cloud native technologists and geeks committed
in preserving and making Kontena developed software available for all."

Does anyone know is Kontena no longer around? I went to their
site(kontenna.io) and it was just two links one to to Pharos and one to Lens.

~~~
atoreno
It appears they've shut down and most of them joined a company called
Mirantis.

~~~
bogomipz
I'm sad to hear that, they seemed to be working on a couple of cools
things(Pharos being one.) Mirantis just feels like a company trying to buy as
much Kubernetes stuff as it can in order to not be known as an Openstack
company any more.

------
hartem_
A somewhat similar product that helps visualise application configuration and
troubleshoot issues

[https://kubevious.io/](https://kubevious.io/)

------
agustif
HN hug of death? Website down for me right now

------
hhw1208
That UI really reminds me of discord.

------
atemerev
So, basically, DCOS?

